# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  با معدل  12.32 چه درصدی کسب بکنم تا پرستاری قبول شم

## zelzele

سلام معدلم 12.32  :Yahoo (21):  هستش برای قبولی تو دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی گلستان رشته پرستاری چه درصدی توی درسها باید کسب کنم ؟
منطقه 3 هستم
بدون زدن ریاضی فیزیک میشه ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

شدن که میشه ولی زیستو شیمی رو باید بالای چهل بزنی..........کلا شما عمومیارو میانگین چهل و تخصصیا میانگین بیست الی سی برنی قبولی

----------


## arash775

داداش معدلت خیلی بده. من دوستم پارسال با معدل 18/50 میانگین عمومیاش 35 و میانگین اختصاصیاش 25 بود. 6000 منطقه 3 شد. که پرتاری قبول شد.شما باید عمومیارو تا جایی که میتونی بالا بزنی. مثلا همشونو 60 بزنی. ریاضی فیزیک رو نخونی با این معدلت باید زیست و شیمی رو عالی بزنی. کمتر از 50 نزنی

----------


## mohammad.bh

ببین کلا تو کنکور زیستو شیمی و خوب بزنی کلی میندازت جلو این دوتا رو زیاد بخون منم شرایطم مثل توعه .در ضمن ارادتو از دست نده

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## BacheMosbat

بدون ریاضی فیزیک ... وضعیت منم فعلا همینه ولی سعی کن چندتا سوال ریاضی فیزیک اسونم پیدا کن حداقل ده پونزده درصد بزن والا کارنامه های رتبه های صد هزار کنکورم نگاه کنیم بیشترشون یه پنج شیش درصد ریاضی فیزیک زدن ولی نمیدونم من چرا هیچوقت سمتشون نمیرم :/

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام معدلم 12.32  هستش برای قبولی تو دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی گلستان رشته پرستاری چه درصدی توی درسها باید کسب کنم ؟
> منطقه 3 هستم
> بدون زدن ریاضی فیزیک میشه ؟


بدون ریاضی و فیزیک که فکر نکنم
حالا جرا نزنی؟
حداقل 10 20% بزن

----------


## zelzele

> بدون ریاضی و فیزیک که فکر نکنم
> حالا جرا نزنی؟
> حداقل 10 20% بزن


اخه هیچی یاد ندارم ازشون نهایی هم به زور تونستم قبول بشم حالا نمیدونم کجاشو بخونم که تا 10 20 درصد بزنم ... یه چیز دیگه اینه که همه بهم گفتن معدلم کمه و این چیزا نا امیدم کردن 
الان خیلی کم میخونم ..

----------


## Fatemeh76

فعلا شما درس بخونید ...بعد موقعه جمع بندی چندتا از چندتا سوال های کنکور گذشته رو بزنید ...بعد به فکر درصد کنکور باشید از کجا معلوم شاید بالا20درصد زدید... از الان هم نگو نمیتونم و بلد نیستم کتابتو بازکن ببین جریانش اصلا چی هست...بخون و تست بزن فقط سراسری خارج وداخل رو هر سوالی رو چندبار حل کن ... بعدشم درسنامه جامع ریاضیات مهروماه عالیه و تست های ابی کانون اونم فقط سراسری داخل و خارج...به فکر درصد نباش فعلا تو بخون و تلاش کن

----------


## p.b01

باید زیاد تلاش کنی من خودم با رتبه 62000 منطقه 3 پرستاری ازاد قبول نشدم

فرستاده شده از SM-G7102ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m a h s a

یکی درصد صفر یکی درصدمنفی توی کارنامه کنکور یعنی فاجعه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام معدلم 12.32  هستش برای قبولی تو دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی گلستان رشته پرستاری چه درصدی توی درسها باید کسب کنم ؟
> منطقه 3 هستم
> بدون زدن ریاضی فیزیک میشه ؟


کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
3تا ریاضی میشه10 درصد ینی تو این چهار سال قد سه تا سوال ریاضی نمیدونی؟  :Yahoo (110): 
نزدن یک درس تو کنکور اشتباه بزرگیه
حد اقل 10   20 درصد که دیگه خیلی کار بزرگی نمیخواد یکمی بخونی میشه راحت زد

----------


## BacheMosbat

> یکی درصد صفر یکی درصدمنفی توی کارنامه کنکور یعنی فاجعه


من میخوام ریاضی فیزیک عربی زمین صفر بزارم اینجوری که میگی بدبختم [emoji15]

----------


## a.z.s

> من میخوام ریاضی فیزیک عربی زمین صفر بزارم اینجوری که میگی بدبختم [emoji15]


دادا خوب فکر کن ببین درس دیگه ای نیست بخوای نزنی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من میخوام ریاضی فیزیک عربی زمین صفر بزارم اینجوری که میگی بدبختم [emoji15]


عربی به راحتی میشه حداقل 30 درصد زد . چرا صفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

> عربی به راحتی میشه حداقل 30 درصد زد . چرا صفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هیچی بلد نیستم عربی برای مدرسه هم حفظ میکردم فقط [emoji20]

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هیچی بلد نیستم عربی برای مدرسه هم حفظ میکردم فقط [emoji20]


منم همینطور بودم جمعا 10 - 15 ساعت توی یه ماه وقت گذاشتم روش . هر آزمون 10 - 15 درصد پیشرفت میکردم . الان بدون اینکه قواعد بخونم هر آزمون 30 - 40 درصد رو میزنم .

----------


## BacheMosbat

> منم همینطور بودم جمعا 10 - 15 ساعت توی یه ماه وقت گذاشتم روش . هر آزمون 10 - 15 درصد پیشرفت میکردم . الان بدون اینکه قواعد بخونم هر آزمون 30 - 40 درصد رو میزنم .


حالا شاید بشه معنیو یکاری کرد اما قواعدو چی ؟ از رو چی خوندی ؟ اخه برای کسایی که مثل من صفرن منبعی که ساده توضیح داده باشه بهتره فکر کنم ... زیستو راحت تا 60 میزنم لنگ همین چندتا درسم عربیم که کلا اوتم [emoji21]

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> حالا شاید بشه معنیو یکاری کرد اما قواعدو چی ؟ از رو چی خوندی ؟ اخه برای کسایی که مثل من صفرن منبعی که ساده توضیح داده باشه بهتره فکر کنم ... زیستو راحت تا 60 میزنم لنگ همین چندتا درسم عربیم که کلا اوتم [emoji21]


معنی کلمات رو میگی ؟ من اصلا معنی نخوندم ! اگه منظورت تست های ترجمه هست اونا همشون با قوائد حل میشن !یه ذره هم لازم نیست معنی بلد باشی !!
من از فیلمای صنعتی شریف عربی رو میخونم ، از پایه شروع کرده اومده جلو ، یعنی قواعد سوم راهنمایی رو هم درس داده . خیلی هم ساده و شیرین و کامل درس میده یعنی اصلا خسته نمیشی از عربی . اینم لینکش :
عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (94-93) | آلاء

----------


## BacheMosbat

> معنی کلمات رو میگی ؟ من اصلا معنی نخوندم ! اگه منظورت تست های ترجمه هست اونا همشون با قوائد حل میشن !یه ذره هم لازم نیست معنی بلد باشی !!
> من از فیلمای صنعتی شریف عربی رو میخونم ، از پایه شروع کرده اومده جلو ، یعنی قواعد سوم راهنمایی رو هم درس داده . خیلی هم ساده و شیرین و کامل درس میده یعنی اصلا خسته نمیشی از عربی . اینم لینکش :
> عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (94-93) | آلاء


اها دستت درد نکنه داداش ... کدومو باید بزنم مثلا جلسه اول دانلود/تماشا فیلم کلاس یا اون پایینیش ؟فرقشون چیه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

شما اگه طبق گفته ی خودت میتونی 60بزنی زیست رو!
با ریاضی فیزیک 10درصد هم پرستاری قبول میشی...
 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اها دستت درد نکنه داداش ... کدومو باید بزنم مثلا جلسه اول دانلود/تماشا فیلم کلاس یا اون پایینیش ؟فرقشون چیه


خواهش داداش . اون پایینی رو بی خیال اون جزوه هست . همون اولی رو بزن . جزوه ها پایین هست اونایی که نیست رو هم خودت باید بنویسی . هر چند بهت پیشنهاد میکنم کل چیزایی که میگه رو بشینی بنویسی چون بعدا برای جمع بندی خیلی به دردت میخوره

----------


## mohammad.bh

سی دی های مصطفی ازاده رو بگیر عالیه.
منم عین تو ه رو از ب تشخیص نمیدادم.خداشاهده وقتی درس میده کیف میکنی کم کم 70 میزنم.البته اگه پول میخوا بدی.اگر نه که همون صنعت شریف راهت میندازه داداش

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## BacheMosbat

> سی دی های مصطفی ازاده رو بگیر عالیه.
> منم عین تو ه رو از ب تشخیص نمیدادم.خداشاهده وقتی درس میده کیف میکنی کم کم 70 میزنم.البته اگه پول میخوا بدی.اگر نه که همون صنعت شریف راهت میندازه داداش
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


مرسی داداش اینقد منبع کتاب و سی دی دارم که دیگه حوصله خرید جدید ندارم البته همونارم نگاه نکردم سی دیا یه گروه از استاد احمدی اون یه گروه نمیدونم کیه ولی از موسسه استاد هادی ... دیگه احتمالا اگه بخوام عربی بخونم میرم سمت همین فیلما صنعتی شریف ... اخه 20 درصدم بزنم کافیه ... راستی کتابیم نیازه از روش درس نامه بخونم یا از رو همون فیلما جزوه بنویسم؟

----------


## mohammad.bh

نه همون جزوه بنویسی دست نویس خودت بهتره اما یه ذره وقتت میگیره.اما خواستی بگیری خیلی سبز درسنامه هاش جامع جامع از پایه کار کرده تستم که خیلی زیاد داره.در ضمن دوستمون راست گفت اول قواعدو کامل یاد بگیر ترجمه رو راحت میزنی

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## BacheMosbat

> نه همون جزوه بنویسی دست نویس خودت بهتره اما یه ذره وقتت میگیره.اما خواستی بگیری خیلی سبز درسنامه هاش جامع جامع از پایه کار کرده تستم که خیلی زیاد داره.در ضمن دوستمون راست گفت اول قواعدو کامل یاد بگیر ترجمه رو راحت میزنی
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


اها عربی خیلی سبز همون فوت و فنه دارمش فک کنم فقط خداکنه مثل زیستش نباشه
ممنون داداش موفق باشی [emoji113]

----------


## mohammad.bh

من منظورم جامع اش بود اما فوت و فن هم کافیه

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## BacheMosbat

> معنی کلمات رو میگی ؟ من اصلا معنی نخوندم ! اگه منظورت تست های ترجمه هست اونا همشون با قوائد حل میشن !یه ذره هم لازم نیست معنی بلد باشی !!
> من از فیلمای صنعتی شریف عربی رو میخونم ، از پایه شروع کرده اومده جلو ، یعنی قواعد سوم راهنمایی رو هم درس داده . خیلی هم ساده و شیرین و کامل درس میده یعنی اصلا خسته نمیشی از عربی . اینم لینکش :
> عربی ناصح زاده کلاس کنکور(2) (94-93) | آلاء


واقعا شرمنده باز سوال میپرسم
میخواستم ببینم کدوم کیفیت فیلمشو دانلود کنم ؟ عالی یا بالا ؟ [emoji51]

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> واقعا شرمنده باز سوال میپرسم
> میخواستم ببینم کدوم کیفیت فیلمشو دانلود کنم ؟ عالی یا بالا ؟ [emoji51]


خواهش داداش هر چنتا سوال داشتی بپرس خواشحال میشم اگه بتونم کمی کنم
اگه نتت خوبه کیفیت بالا رو دانلود کن . من خودم 360p رو گرفتم

----------


## zelzele

از فیزیک و ریاضی کجاهاشو بخونم و تست بزنم که 10 20% بزنمشون ؟

----------


## BacheMosbat

> از فیزیک و ریاضی کجاهاشو بخونم و تست بزنم که 10 20% بزنمشون ؟


ریاضی امار و ماتریس و دنباله و پیوستگی و احتمال رو میتونی بزنی فیزیکم پیش دو رو میگن اسونه نسبتا بعلاوه فصل شکست نور سال اول هم میگن بد نیست سال دومشم بعضی فصلاشو میگن خیلی اسونه البته من هیچ چیزی درباره این دو درس نمیدونم فقط شنیدم این قسمتا اسونتره

----------


## m a h s a

> من میخوام ریاضی فیزیک عربی زمین صفر بزارم اینجوری که میگی بدبختم [emoji15]



تقریبا....پس اصلا اینکار و نکن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## من میتونم

> سلام معدلم 12.32  هستش برای قبولی تو دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی گلستان رشته پرستاری چه درصدی توی درسها باید کسب کنم ؟
> منطقه 3 هستم
> بدون زدن ریاضی فیزیک میشه ؟





سلام 
همیشه استفاده از تجربه ی دیگری ملاک نیست ولی من اینکاری ک شما الان قصد انجامشو داری سال گذشته انجام دادم کنکورمو برمبنای یه همچین کاری گذاشتم و گفتم فیزیک ریاضی صفر ولی عمومیارو خوووب میزنم و زیست عالی و شیمی هم کمترین درصدم 30    ....به همین منوال هم خوندم ولی نشد اصلن نشد چیزی ک تصورم بود با چیزی ک ب چشمم دیدم افتضاح فرق داشت...وقتی کنکور دادم زیستمو ب نظر خودم عالی زدم ولی نتیجه ام واقعا خراااب بود
از من میشنوی اینکار اصلن خوب نیست تا روز کنکور همه بت میگن بابا دوتا مبحث فیزیک بخون 10 % بزن قبولی انقد استرست میدن اخرش هم خراب میشه  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## zelzele

> سلام 
> همیشه استفاده از تجربه ی دیگری ملاک نیست ولی من اینکاری ک شما الان قصد انجامشو داری سال گذشته انجام دادم کنکورمو برمبنای یه همچین کاری گذاشتم و گفتم فیزیک ریاضی صفر ولی عمومیارو خوووب میزنم و زیست عالی و شیمی هم کمترین درصدم 30    ....به همین منوال هم خوندم ولی نشد اصلن نشد چیزی ک تصورم بود با چیزی ک ب چشمم دیدم افتضاح فرق داشت...وقتی کنکور دادم زیستمو ب نظر خودم عالی زدم ولی نتیجه ام واقعا خراااب بود
> از من میشنوی اینکار اصلن خوب نیست تا روز کنکور همه بت میگن بابا دوتا مبحث فیزیک بخون 10 % بزن قبولی انقد استرست میدن اخرش هم خراب میشه


یه سوال داداش. تاریخ ثبت نام کنکور کی هس منی که فارغ التحصیل شدم کار دیگه ای لازمه انجام بدم ؟
یعنی فیزیک اینا بیشتر بخونم ؟ در این حد سخته ؟
برای من 40000 هم بشم بسه فوقش ازااد میرم دگ

----------


## من میتونم

سهمیه جانبازی چیزی دارید ؟؟؟
کی به شما امار داده با 40000 قبولید حتی ازاد؟؟؟؟
شما ی نگا ب امار کسایی ک دارن میرن دانشگاه ازاد پرستاری بندازی میافته دسستت ک با 40هزار نهایت بهداشت محیط میاری نه بهتر 

پرستاری ازادم خودشا گرفته بالا 20 هزار که کامل قید پرستاری ازادو باس زد بغغغغغغیر از اینکه سهمیه ووووووو داشته باشی از 15 تا 20 هزارم شانسیه ولی زیر 15 هزار دیگه حتمی ازادو میاری

----------


## من میتونم

تاریخشم ک الان دیگه شروع شده تا 28 بهمن
برا شما ک پسری خوندن ریاضی فیزیک باس خیلی راحتتر و بدون استرس باشه خب بخون 
کتاب فیزیک پیش سه فصل اولش حرکت و دینامیک و حرکت نوسانی سخته ولی موج و صوت و الکترو مغناطیس و فیزیک هسته  ای راحت باید باشه 
نمیدونم رشتتون ک مدرک لیسانستون چیه ولی اگر ریاضی داشتید خب مبحث مشتق و کاربردش و انتگرال میبایست براتون تکرار شده باشه 
خوندن اینچند مبحث وقت کمی میگیره و برا شماهم ساده اس سعی کنید وقت رو این مبحثا بذارید از هرکدوم 5 تا سوال درست جواب بدید هر یک سوال تو ریاضی و یا فیزیک 3% تاثیر داره و 5تا3تا میشه 15 % از نزده و صفر خیلی بهتره ها

----------

